# Find'em



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Are these golf ball finding glasses any good or just another expensive gimmick $35.00.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Got a link for them? 

Never heard of them before?

I did see a guy trying to sell golf ball and sunglass sets at the golf exhibition last year.

Basically the white ball glowed up flourescent colours when you had these glasses on. Great in the middle of summer, but dumb in winter.

Also they worked out at something like £25 for a pack of 1 sunglasses and 2 balls.

A lot of money for some really dorky looking specs and golf balls that felt like marbles.


----------

